# The Law and Archery



## TedBoezaart (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's the problem. I live about 45 mins from the nearest archery range, and it is very difficult for me to drive there after work to prctice. So I'm wondering if it is legal to just put up a target in an open piece of land (obviously making sure it's safe) and practice there? Are there any laws against shooting bows in public areas, as there are with shooting guns, seeing as a bow can also be considered a leathal weapon?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

different municipalities have different rules. Many cities ban shooting bows within city limits. for an unincorporated township there are probably not such rules


----------



## anson (Nov 24, 2004)

Best thing to do is probably contact your local law enforcment and target this question at them. Because, as Jim C said different states/cities have different rules. For example, here in Honolulu, you can shoot till your hearts content (as long as its safe...) as long as its private property, however you can't just go to a local park setup a white tail and go at it...


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

*Same in Seattle*

Seattle's Municipal Code sounds similar to Honolulu's... you can't shoot in a public park (bow and arrow are mentioned), but you are ok on private property. Bow and arrow are not classified as a weapon in Seattle. Where you can run into problems here is the "Reckless Endangerment" provision, applicable whether you are on private property or not. Don't know of any "open land" in Seattle LOL.

And yes, why haven't you called the local PD?


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

TedBoezaart said:


> Here's the problem. I live about 45 mins from the nearest archery range, and it is very difficult for me to drive there after work to prctice. So I'm wondering if it is legal to just put up a target in an open piece of land (obviously making sure it's safe) and practice there? Are there any laws against shooting bows in public areas, as there are with shooting guns, seeing as a bow can also be considered a leathal weapon?


JimC is dead on in checking with the local laws and ordinances. EVERYPLACE is different, especially for those more liberal municipalities. You might also check with your insurance agent, to see if your covered in the event of an accident. The rule of thumb is to imagine everything that could possibly go wrong and try to prevent that from happening. I live in a neighborhood with neighbors behind me, I shoot up to 60 meters, and I've taken every precaution with backstop, width and heighth, plus I'm very aware of my surroundings. I don't know how close people are to your shooting, but if you cover all your bases and conduct yourself in a safe manner, negligence is harder to prove. I even carry a milliion dollar rider, check into it. 

JC


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

Justin Huish practiced at his house by shooting from his neighbors lawn, through his garage and into a target in his backyard. He said he was able to get about 50 meters. This was also broadcasted on TV and I didn't hear about him getting cited or arrested for it.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

x1440 said:


> Justin Huish practiced at his house by shooting from his neighbors lawn, through his garage and into a target in his backyard. He said he was able to get about 50 meters. This was also broadcasted on TV and I didn't hear about him getting cited or arrested for it.



How often do you think he did this:wink:


----------



## Tropicalfruitmo (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't live in the best neighborhood, so even though shooting a bow is supposed to be illegal, the police allow me to do it because I get a ton of kids coming over to watch. Their philosophy is that I make their job easier. One officer actually ran the stats and found that they get 30% fewer youth-related calls during the hour or so that I practice! Of course! The kids are all at my house!


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Tropicalfruitmo said:


> I don't live in the best neighborhood, so even though shooting a bow is supposed to be illegal, the police allow me to do it because I get a ton of kids coming over to watch. Their philosophy is that I make their job easier. One officer actually ran the stats and found that they get 30% fewer youth-related calls during the hour or so that I practice! Of course! The kids are all at my house!


That is classic! Cleaning up America's streets... one arrow at a time.


----------

